# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  كيفية حساب معدل التوجيهي ...

## عاشق الحصن

*الفصل  الأول يحسب بالطريقة التالية :
تجمع علاماتك في كل المواد و تقسمها على مجموع القيم العظمى للمواد و تضرب  الناتج بـ100 و المثال يوضح ذلك



**
الفصل الثاني يختلف من تخصص لآخر لأن المواد الاختيارية تختلف من تخصص لآخر  و لوقتها نعطيكم الطريقة لجميع التخصصات مع الأمثلة*

----------


## ريمي

الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الله يعافيكم وشكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------


## روان

شكرا

----------


## salama

ممكن حدا يحسبلي معدل درجاتي عنجد موعارفة
ثقافه اسلامية/(م3) 93 ناجح
عربي(اتصال)/(م3) 62 ناجح
ثقافه انجليزي/(م3) 56 ناجح
ثقافه عامة/(م1) 44 ناجح
رياضيات/(م3) 78 ناجح
فيزياء/(م3) 67 ناجح
علوم ارض /(م3) 88 ناجح
ارجوكم باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ممكن حدا يحسبلي معدل درجاتي عنجد موعارفة
> ثقافه اسلامية/(م3) 93 ناجح
> عربي(اتصال)/(م3) 62 ناجح
> ثقافه انجليزي/(م3) 56 ناجح
> ثقافه عامة/(م1) 44 ناجح
> رياضيات/(م3) 78 ناجح
> فيزياء/(م3) 67 ناجح
> علوم ارض /(م3) 88 ناجح
> ارجوكم باسرع وقت ممكن



اذا بدك تحسبي المعدل بدون فيزياء او علوم ارض
بتجمعي 
قافه اسلامية/(م3) 93 ناجح
عربي(اتصال)/(م3) 62 ناجح
ثقافه انجليزي/(م3) 56 ناجح
ثقافه عامة/(م1) 44 ناجح
رياضيات/(م3) 78 ناجح

وبتقسمي على 3.9 بطلع معدلك 85.4

اما اذا بدك تحسبي المواد الإختيارية

فتجميعهم كلهم وبتقسمي على 6.1


وألف مبرووووووووووك :SnipeR (7):

----------


## فتاة مهتمة

:Bl (13):  :Bl (13):   شكرا كتير  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## القطه الشقيه

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## غير مسجل

مرحبا كيف احسب معدلي ثانوية عامة ضرررووووري ادبي

----------

